

Ask YC: What's The Oddest Thing On Your Colleagues Desks? - xirium

Us geeks have unusual interests, spend long hours in the office and have distinct ways of expressing ourselves. Therefore, it is fairly common for us to have models of spaceships or anime characters on their desks. However, this is quite tame. I'm sure you've met people with far stranger stuff on their desks.
======
tjr
We've ordered a lot of Chinese food, and accordingly amassed a lot of little
soy sauce packets. They usually give us ten or so, while generally one or two
would get used. I kept these on my desk for a while, before moving them to a
folder in my file cabinet. When that overflowed, I started dumping the soy
sauce into a cardboard box on my desk.

One day, to my horror, I came in to discover that someone (an over-zealous
janitor?) had discarded our mass quantities of soy sauce, box and all! I was
very disappointed.

------
iamdave
One guy has taped to his desk a piece of paper labeled "Stress Relief System".
In the center of said paper is a large circle. Within said circle is the
following bit of text:

"Bang Head Here".

------
ubudesign
I have the cpu of my first pc. Intel 50mhz dx2 The dx2 if you remember was for
having a 2 math co-proccessors I paid an extra $100 more for that feature.

